# ich bin der neue



## dingoted (26 Juni 2018)

Hallo ich bin der NEUE und heisse DINGOTED


----------



## General (26 Juni 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Padderson (26 Juni 2018)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Punisher (27 Juni 2018)

Herzlich willkommen


----------

